# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ο projector του Σωματείου Αγνοείται!

## NetTraptor

*Ο projector Αγνοείται!*

Παρακαλώ όποιος έχει τον projector του Σωματείου να μιλήσει μαζί μου. 
Ρωτάω και κανείς δεν ξέρει που βρίσκεται! Amber alert. 

Αν γνωρίζεται κάτι, θυμάστε κάτι, ξέρετε κάτι ή μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου.

*Τον χρειαζόμαστε για την Electronica.*

----------


## NetTraptor

Κανένα νέο?

----------

